# W2k registry repair tool



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

No system restore to choose from and your system isn't booting. Here is a tool to repair the registry to fresh condition .http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?familyid=56d3c201-2c68-4de8-9229-ca494362419c&displaylang=en


----------

